# Terrestra 690HS split charge relay location



## JamieVee (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Having a few issues with our new (to us) MH with the cab battery going flat, so I bought a Battery Master thinking it shouldn't be a big job to fit - but cannot figure out where it's meant to go on the MH!
I've found the cab battery under the passenger floor in the front, haven't quite located the hab batteries yet, and running out of places to look! As for the split charge relay, no idea. Under the step there are the 12V distro, fuse boxes etc, but nothing quite obvious.
Has anyone else had any experience in fitting one on a Terrestra?
Many thanks in advance,
Jamie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Split charge relays are usually not too far from the starter battery, or could be under the bonnet, hab battery should be easy to find under one of the hab seats, cab seats or even under the bonnet in some cases, or in the bottom of the wardrobe.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Perhaps the members of this facebook group could help you? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1612704839024599/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Your Euramobil is from your identification of the vehicle battery position a post 2006 Fiat, as such it will almost definitely be equipped with a Schaudt Electrobloc, which is where you will find all electrical connections.

If it is the vehicle battery that is going flat, have you identified the cause and why do you think a Battery master device will help or stop it.

.


----------



## JamieVee (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks for all your suggestions chaps, I've since been advised the hab batteries are underneath the underfloor storage, so will investigate further tomorrow, whilst trying to find the relay - may be in the dashboard somewhere, possibly under the bonnet. There is no Schaudt Electrobloc that I've seen eurajohn, but again thanks for the suggestion. And I joined the facebook group and have had some advice on there too, so thanks again for that. Ah the joys!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You've not said what year your van is, so maybe you have the CBE control system fitted.

If it is CBE them perhaps https://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/ can help I think they used to specialise in them.


----------

